# Fat Shaming



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

Lol'd hard:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-34969424


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Who gave them cvnts the right to shame anyone or should I say women. Sh1ty knobs are afraid to give them to men

The good thing is some women take no sh1t so one of the wee pencil necks will get a smack


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Gnats Chuff said:


> Lol'd hard:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-34969424


the problem with this is it assumes everyone who's overweight is that way because of food...not always the case.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Not a bad campaign, but psychological or behavioral team of the campaign didn't do their job perfectly. I guess they overlooked the perception model


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

> the problem with this is it assumes everyone who's overweight is that way because of food...not always the case.


Nice


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Problem is that woman isn't fat.


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> the problem with this is it assumes everyone who's overweight is that way because of food...not always the case.


Agreed.

Although chances are they are probably just pigs as opposed to actually having any genuine medical reasons for being fat.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> the problem with this is it assumes everyone who's overweight is that way because of food...not always the case.


name 5 ccommon things that would cause it then.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

mrwright said:


> name 5 ccommon things that would cause it then.


one is medication


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

Another is overactive mouth


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

safc49 said:


> one is medication


I'm sure we can make ten ....

2) big boned

3) glans

4) medically impossible to lose weight

5) Genetically predisposed to be fat

6) can't afford a gym

7) Governments fault

8) work too long

9) Ultra slow metabolism

10) Im not fat I'm a plus sized beauty

or whatever other excuses fatties like to hang on to


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

http://newsthump.com/2015/12/01/handing-fat-shaming-cards-to-woman-will-not-cure-micropenis-stupid-men-told/


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

if a person wants to be fat and is not causing unnecessary strain on NHS blah blah then let them crack on

if a person hands out cards then this person has a small d1ck. fact


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Polycystic ovaries


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> medication
> 
> post pregnancy
> 
> ...


Depression does not cause fatness.

Being a greedy, lazy pig whilst depressed does but greed isn't a direct result of depression.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

JohhnyC said:


> I'm sure we can make ten ....
> 
> 2) big boned
> 
> ...


its proven not an excuse


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

it was always gonna happen at some point

its the inevitable backlash to all the fat women complaining about the beach body advert that was on the tube earlier this year.

its very wrong but kinda funny


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Gnats Chuff said:


> Depression does not cause fatness.
> 
> Being a greedy, lazy pig whilst depressed does but greed isn't a direct result of depression.


the drugs used to help fight depression can contribute to weight gain


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

*Common Drugs That May Lead to Weight Gain*


MEDICATIONGENERIC NAMEDRUG CLASS OR USEPaxilParoxetineSSRI AntidepressantZoloftSertralineSSRI AntidepressantElavilAmitriptylineTricyclic AntidepressantRemeronMirtazapineAntidepressantClozarilClozapineAntipsychotic/Mood StabilizerZyprexaOlanzapineAntipsychotic/Mood StabilizerRisperdalRisperidoneAntipsychotic/Mood StabilizerSeroquelQuetiapineAntipsychotic/Mood StabilizerLithobidLithiumMood StabilizerDepakene, DepakoteValproic acid, divalproexSeizure Disorder/Migraines/Mood StabilizerNeurontinGabapentinSeizure DisorderTegretolCarbamazepineSeizure Disorder/Mood DisorderLopressorMetoprololAntihypertensive-Beta Blocker (blood pressure)TenorminAtenololAntihypertensive-Beta Blocker (blood pressure)InderalPropranololAntihypertensive-Beta Blocker (blood pressure)NorvascAmlodipineAntihypertensive-Beta Blocker (blood pressure)CatapresClonidineAlpha-2 Adrenergic Agonist (blood pressure,ActosPioglitazoneThiazolidinediones (diabetes)AvandiaRosiglitazoneThiazolidinediones (diabetes)AmarylGlimepirideSulfonylureas (diabetes)Novolog, Lantus, Humalog (various brands)InsulinDiabetesDiabetaGlyburideSulfonylureas (diabetes)GlucotrolGlipizideSulfonylureas (diabetes)Deltasone, Medrol, Solu-Corteforal prednisone, oral methylprednisolone, hydrocortisone injectableCorticosteroidAllegrafexofenadineAntihistaminesZyrteccetirizineAntihistamines

Tables sourced from ref. 3,4.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Can't believe some of you actually think there is a need to debate why someone might be overweight before deciding if this is acceptable or not. I bet you all have someone you love and care about who is overweight. How would you feel if that person was humiliated like this?


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Wonder what would happen if he issued his red cards to the paedophiles hiding in Westminster, Banksters who take millions in their back pockets, government corruption, the council nazis, Drug dealers, the media that spread constant daily propaganda, rapists and all the criminal gangs roaming the streets of London.

They probably favour the new sugar tax and constant bans because they believe in their own tiny little minds this time round will achieve a completely different result.

For as long as pork pies, burger, crisps, frozen twizzlers and the overloaded processed sh1t that are now in the widely available supermarkets are 80% the price of meat fish and veg, obesity will always be the end result.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

There is nothing on this green earth that makes a human to be fat. Yes there are things that hinder weight loss, but doesn't make it impossible.

If the medication your on causes weight gain, adjust diet accordingly to avoid weight gain.

I used to be one of these people who would use any excuse for being fat I was fat because i was a greedy, lazy bi1tch. Simples!!


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

andysutils said:


> Wonder what would happen if he issued his red cards to the paedophiles hiding in Westminster, Banksters who take millions in their back pockets, government corruption, the council nazis, Drug dealers, the media that spread constant daily propaganda, rapists and all the criminal gangs roaming the streets of London.
> 
> They probably favour the new sugar tax and constant bans because they believe in their own tiny little minds this time round will achieve a completely different result.
> 
> For as long as pork pies, burger, crisps, frozen twizzlers and the overloaded processed sh1t that are now in the widely available supermarkets are 80% the price of meat fish and veg, obesity will always be the end result.


its like they want to remove junk food adverts before 9pm. Imo that's not the problem. The parents are the problem. They need to be educated on food and nutrition.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Most fattys it's by choice

So f**k them


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

to many fat people milking the NHS


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

Pinky said:


> its like they want to remove junk food adverts before 9pm. Imo that's not the problem. The parents are the problem. They need to be educated on food and nutrition.


Even my dog knows that a diet of s**t food will make you a fat cvnt.

It's not that people don't know this, it's just that they are too bone idle to give their kids a balanced diet.

And before anyone starts with the "but junk food is cheaper for people on a tight budget"... That's utter bollocks.


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> Hope all everyone giving out about wasting the tax payers money buys their own pins and doesn't get them off the needle exchange or get bloods to check their bloods because of gear usage. Of anyone whose committed an offence wasting police time and tax that could have gone on something else.


Thats exactly what I do and I think anyone who doesn't do this but moans about wasted taxes etc. is an absolute knob


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

MissMartinez said:


> contributing people come in all shapes and sizes!
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2Fmaurizioinzaghi%2Fvideos%2F597045706972513%2F


I love that vid and I'll tell you something for nothing. I'd rather find someone like him at my table on a night out than some self-obsessed, boring-assed wannabe-BBer whose conversation is limited to moaning about the macros in the meal.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> I hope you wrap up when your 'smashing all your hoes' and never catch a sti that you've to get treated on the NHS
> 
> I think many people are guilty of wasting tax payers money. I don't agree with shaming people like that, there's better ways to do things. I'd rather someone who is self inflicting health concerns on themselves to have to get private cover.
> 
> It's not on ridiculing people like that.


I was jocking you know that

I'll**** the fatties too..I don't discriminate because of shape..colour or taste lol


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

I agree that handing out cards is too far and unnecessary, but so is this national outcry about skinny models and having need to constantly celebrate being a fatty on TV or fashion shoes, selling calenders of naked fatties or in their unwear, and the big is beautiful campaign.

Overweight is one thing but overly fat is not attractive nor healthy. No skinny person wants to fat and the vast majority of fat people want to be skinny. That's the cold fact of the matter

Fair enough don't humiliate them but stop making excuses too and blaming everything buy yourself.

Britain is full of fatties now and while yes some medication can be the offending factor its not all medication and medication doesn't explain why people come waddling out of Pie shops every Saturday afternoon.


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

Anyone seen the new BT ads with that morbidly obese Ausie/NZ woman?

f**k knows who she is or what she does but she's an absolute mess. If skinny models are supposedly a bad influence on teen girls, surely that monstrosity is too?


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

> its like they want to remove junk food adverts before 9pm. Imo that's not the problem. *The parents are the problem*. They need to be educated on food and nutrition.


so you blame your parents for you being fat, lazy and greedy.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Gnats Chuff said:


> Anyone seen the new BT ads with that morbidly obese Ausie/NZ woman?
> 
> f**k knows who she is or what she does but she's an absolute mess. If skinny models are supposedly a bad influence on teen girls, surely that monstrosity is too?


And yet she is almost certainly a damn sight more successful than you will ever be!


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Pinky said:


> There is nothing on this green earth that makes a human to be fat. Yes there are things that hinder weight loss, but doesn't make it impossible.
> 
> If the medication your on causes weight gain, adjust diet accordingly to avoid weight gain.
> 
> I used to be one of these people who would use any excuse for being fat I was fat because i was a greedy, lazy bi1tch. Simples!!


if a medication makes a person fat then they will be fat before they realise it. They need time to shift it. Not all overweight people you see will be doing dam all about it so it's not fair to judge every overweight person as a lazy junk food eating couch potato


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

ILLBehaviour said:


> so you blame your parents for you being fat, lazy and greedy.


i was far from a fat, lazy greedy child. Fyi i wss very active and had a very good dietas a child. I wasn't fed junk food. My mom cooked meals from scratch every night.

i was very active until i was around 19 until i slowly dropped all ny activities due to a dislodged kneecap. I didn't become fat and lazy until i was around 25. Started working shifts. Bad diet, no exercise, i piled 5 stone on in 6 years

But yes when a child say 8, 9, 10 is obese, i wouldn't look to far from what its parents feed it. Also sitting in front of the TV playing on a playst sion is hardly active!!


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> I don't think it would have been a help to you when you were in the start of the process of losing weight to have some Cnut handing you cards calling you fat and disgusting ect particularily if it happened frequently.
> 
> What people fail to understand is there's a way to do things and this isn't one of them.
> 
> ...


i had people call me all sorts but at the end of the day i was that way due to my own doing

I dont agree handing out cards is a good thing to motivate people to lose weight but people moddycodle obese people and make excuses for them.

Doesn't matter what it is in life losing weight, giving up drink, smoking unless you wanna do it for yourself nothing will make you even people being nasty


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Gnats Chuff said:


> Even my dog knows that a diet of s**t food will make you a fat cvnt.
> 
> It's not that people don't know this, it's just that they are too bone idle to give their kids a balanced diet.
> 
> And before anyone starts with the "*but junk food is cheaper for people on a tight budget*"... That's utter bollocks.


you must grow your own fruit and veg.

2 pizzas out of iceland, meal for 2 = £2.

You would get enough for 2 people for £2 in the fruit and veg shop


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

> i had people call me all sorts but at the end of the day i was that way due to my own doing
> 
> I dont agree handing out cards is a good thing to motivate people to lose weight but people moddycodle obese people and *make excuses for them*.
> 
> Doesn't matter what it is in life losing weight, giving up drink, smoking unless you wanna do it for yourself nothing will make you even people being nasty


i dont see anyone making excuses for them. handing out these cards is no different kids at school bullying another kid because they wear glasses.


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

Varg said:


> Problem is that woman isn't fat.


really really


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

BetterThanYou said:


> really really
> 
> View attachment 118258


You think she's fat?

She's not skinny, or even thin, but in a nation of fatties she's far from being fat.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

No enough space in London underground...

Get walking fatties


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

safc49 said:


> if a medication makes a person fat then they will be fat before they realise it. They need time to shift it. Not all overweight people you see will be doing dam all about it so it's not fair to judge every overweight person as a lazy junk food eating couch potato


did i say that???

Also if the doc gives you tablets on the Monday you dont take them for one day and wake up obese Tuesday. Surely people weight themselves, look in the mirror and think jeeze im putting weight on here ill deal with it now before it gets out of hand.

Fair play to the ones who are doing something about it


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

You can be fat if you want.Its the degree to which you are fat is the problem. If you make yourself require medication and need help getting around then that's to far. And there is nothing wrong with calling a fat person FAT or an ugly person UGLY if you are both the you are FAT AND UGLY.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

ILLBehaviour said:


> i dont see anyone making excuses for them. handing out these cards is no different kids at school bullying another kid because they wear glasses.


If you read my whole comment not just the bits you chose to i said doing it this way isn't going to motive peope into losing weight if anything itll make people upset and people who turn to food for comfort will do exactly that.


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

Ian_Montrose said:


> And yet she is almost certainly a damn sight more successful than you will ever be!


Still a fat cvnt though.

My life is pretty good though thanks. I'd sooner live my life as I am than a sweaty slob.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

BetterThanYou said:


> really really
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no i dont think she's fat. She carries a little extra weight, like most people.

what person A calls fat isn't what person B might call fat. Its a matter of opinion.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

> If you read my whole comment not just the bits you chose to i said doing it this way isn't going to motive peope into losing weight if anything itll make people upset and people who turn to food for comfort will do exactly that.


its just a form of bullying, i dont know why any normal person would think that its acceptable to behave like that.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

BetterThanYou said:


> really really


I would


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

a.notherguy said:


> it was always gonna happen at some point
> 
> its the inevitable backlash to all the fat women complaining about the beach body advert that was on the tube earlier this year.
> 
> its very wrong but kinda funny


thank you someone who remembers all those fatties complaining about a pretty tasty bird being "unhealthily skinny" and all the other bull s**t they rhymed off Britain has an obesity problem a sedentary lifestyle is one of the biggest causes of illness costs the NHS a fortune.

Don't get why the cards where just being handed to women though that's pretty pathetic.

But in general how is it accepted that it's ok to complain about a slim woman on a poster encouraging people not pressurising them to get in shape, have the advertising campaign pulled but it's not ok to complain about fat people this would have been better on a poster than on cards being handed out to individuals


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

Varg said:


> You think she's fat?
> 
> She's not skinny, or even thin, but in a nation of fatties she's far from being fat.


she looks overweight though


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

To the people that seem to agree with this disgraceful 'fat shaming', at what point do the cardees (is there such a word? :lol: ), decide that someone should be given one

- a card that is (Frandeman pls note  )

And what else will be targeted? Bad dress sense, 'uglyness', colour, disability, or big muscles?

As Miss M says: "walk a mile in someone else's shoes before you judge"

It takes motivation to do something. What happens if you simply do not have this?


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Pinky said:


> did i say that???
> 
> Also *if the doc gives you tablets on the Monday you dont take them for one day and wake up obese Tuesday*. Surely people weight themselves, look in the mirror and think jeeze im putting weight on here ill deal with it now before it gets out of hand.
> 
> Fair play to the ones who are doing something about it


did I say that?

One may wonder why weight is going on without any changes to their lifestyle. It's not an automatic reaction to think it's the new prescription that's the problem and it then takes time to realise they cannot eat as much as they used too or need to add in extra exercise


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

Pinky said:


> no i dont think she's fat. She carries a little extra weight, like most people.
> 
> what person A calls fat isn't what person B might call fat. Its a matter of opinion.


little extra :huh: are you delusional

normal healthy - FAT - OBESE


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

latblaster said:


> To the people that seem to agree with this disgraceful 'fat shaming', at what point do the cardees (is there such a word? ), decide that someone should be _given one _
> 
> - a card that is (Frandeman pls note  )
> 
> ...


I can't stand smelly people...

But those are mostly my mates lol


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Heavyassweights said:


> if a person wants to be fat and is not causing unnecessary strain on NHS blah blah then let them crack on
> 
> if a person hands out cards then this person has a small d1ck. fact


Nothing wrong with a fat bird.

Wherever you squeeze it feels like titties.

:lol:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Varg said:


> You think she's fat?
> 
> She's not skinny, or even thin, but in a nation of fatties she's far from being fat.


There lies the problem though, because obesity us such a problem t makes being fat "the norm", which shouldn't be the case.

I'm no fat shamer but the woman is overweight in that picture, add another 5kg's or so and she'd be obese.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

BetterThanYou said:


> little extra :huh: are you delusional
> 
> normal healthy - FAT - OBESE
> 
> View attachment 118270


I would disagree that the first pic is normal, athletic definitely, but you would need to be doing regular exercise of some sort to look like that.

In an ideal world it would be normal.


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

Smitch said:


> There lies the problem though, because obesity us such a problem t makes being fat "the norm", which shouldn't be the case.
> 
> *I'm no fat shamer but the woman is overweight in that picture, add another 5kg's or so and she'd be obese.*


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

BetterThanYou said:


> little extra :huh: are you delusional
> 
> normal healthy - FAT - OBESE
> 
> View attachment 118270


1st is "normal" for under 30s.

2nd is "normal" for around 40.

3rd, well. No argument there.

I agree what is normal creeps up, which is shocking and wrong. Still think the middle woman is a bit overweight but I wouldn't single her out to give her a fat card, plenty bigger about.


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

Smitch said:


> I would disagree that the first pic is normal, athletic definitely, but you would need to be doing regular exercise of some sort to look like that.
> 
> In an ideal world it would be normal.





Varg said:


> 1st is "normal" for under 30s.
> 
> 2nd is "normal" for around 40.
> 
> ...


it is normal, fat people are just too lazy to exercise and too weak to put the fork down to look like that, my mom is 59, raised 2 kids on her own, has worked for 40 plus years, and is still exercising 3 times a week!


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Smitch said:


> Nothing wrong with a fat bird.
> 
> Wherever you squeeze it feels like titties.
> 
> :lol:


 True story, we have all been there.

a place a never want to revisit.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> medication
> 
> post pregnancy
> 
> ...


None of these things make you fat. They may increase your aptitude for getting fat, but you still have to shove the food down your mouth and swallow it in order to get fat.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> medication
> 
> post pregnancy
> 
> ...


not reasons

Many people on here have/had depression myself included

And medication and thyroid issues arnt exactly common place

And disability doesnt cause fatness


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

BetterThanYou said:


> it is normal, fat people are just too lazy to exercise and too weak to put the fork down to look like that, my mom is 59, raised 2 kids on her own, has worked for 40 plus years, and is still exercising 3 times a week!
> 
> View attachment 118273


What's her number mate? Hook a brother up.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Every day I see these grotesque bags of lard bounding about, being pushed around in wheelchairs by their brainwashed and slavishly devoted "loved" ones, riding around in little motorized carts (which are designed for people with ACTUAL problems like the elderly and handicapped, so why are YOU using it fatty?), and I can't help but throw up in my mouth a little bit at the mere sight of them.

These people have 100% control over what they eat, yet instead they choose a life, if you can even call it that, of putridness. They claim that they can't control it, that it is an illness. Well that's about as big a joke as an alcoholic crying about how he/she has a uncontrollable disease while they joyously pour a bottle of Jim Beam down their throat. This sort of disgusting lifestyle should be considered a crime!


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

BetterThanYou said:


> it is normal, fat people are just too lazy to exercise and too weak to put the fork down to look like that, my mom is 59, raised 2 kids on her own, has worked for 40 plus years, and is still exercising 3 times a week!
> 
> View attachment 118273


Yeah I know plenty of 40+ year olds who are slim or in shape. Some are active and work out, some just lucky.

But it's undeniable that waistline and weight goes up with age, so what is "normal" goes up with age too.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> Not cause but is a contributing factor making it more difficult.
> 
> Fact is it's not on doing what they did. I don't think being fat is a good thing. I just think it's wrong to treat and hurt people like that. What if we all went round pointing out peoples flaws, be a horrible world.
> 
> Surely you can see that


yes i agree its a cu**s trick

But i was just saying 98% of fat people are fat because they eat too much/move to little


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

opticalillusion said:


> Fair play mate. Your mother is a stunner


she had a facelift a couple of years ago :lol: but that's it, the rest is that old school attitude towards exercising "I want to live as long as possible for my children"


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

Tbh I think binge drinking is one main reason a lot of women carry a little extra weight here in the uk not just food


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

Don't see the point of that group handing out cards other than to upset someone.I think if you have a modicum of understanding of human beings, being handed such a card would either make them angry or cause them to reach for the chocolate. If the person being handed the card already has a mental health problem, it could well worsen it causing even more NHS resources to be needed . It is tremendously cruel I think apart from anything else.I see fat shaming generally as a bit pointlessly cruel , just as I think celebrating 'real women', ie {women with a bit of meat on them} is also, the term'real women' is also offensive I think. It also is not lost on me ,that the quite recent obsession with, health, fitness, weight , seems to be making fat people fatter if anything . We seem to have two ever growing groups now . People who exercise extremely seriously and train hard, and look amazing though sometimes to do that isn't all that healthy in itself ... , and also people that are getting fatter and fatter.

I think what has changed is people lifestyle habits ,more than simply their diets. People always ate shite especially in this country! since time and memorial.I remember the choice being burgers, hot dogs ,chips and pizza at school. Fizzy drinks and chocolate machines in the schools, an ice cream van.Yet hardly any kids were fat like these days More office based work, more cars on the roads ,selling off school playing fields in many areas, kids glued to games consoles. When I was a lad, I was never indoors . Then you have the huge numbers of people on these anti depressants which do cause weight gain. Iam talking huge numbers of people being handed them.

Being a nationalist myself, my solution to the problem isn't insulting people, but I think we need strong fit people men and women to make the nation competitive. This involves a national youth movement, which all children must join where they are kept fit and learn basic military skills. And in adulthood, a healthy lifestyle promoted far more aggressively by the government and I believe in citizen militas who drill at weekends ,because I think a disarmed populace is a sign the govenrment does not trust their own people. Wouldn't go as far as the americans and assault rifles in the homes, but I think every neighbour hood should have a secure armory for the milita to practice their skills. And also go out on patrols at night.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

BetterThanYou said:


> View attachment 118270


Yes!, yes, and most likely yes.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Varg said:


> Yeah I know plenty of 40+ year olds who are slim or in shape. Some are active and work out, some just lucky.
> 
> But it's undeniable that waistline and weight goes up with age, so what is "normal" goes up with age too.


I'm 40 in 6 months but what we forget is that we judge everyone else by our standards (the people on this forum), where it is actually us that are outside of the norm, if what we do was normal then gyms would be packed 24/7. :lol:

Yes people shouldn't let themselves get fat but let's not forget that a lot us are extreme cases also with regards to diet and activity.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Nice


typo


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Pinky said:


> Also if the doc gives you tablets on the Monday you dont take them for one day and wake up obese Tuesday. Surely people weight themselves, look in the mirror and think jeeze im putting weight on here ill deal with it now before it gets out of hand.


What you have to remember though is that those people who go to the doc and get tablets might have far greater things to worry about than extra weight.

Go to the Drs for depression/anxiety/suicidal thoughts and the reality is that worrying about gaining a stone or two might mean f*ck all in the grand scheme of things.

People in constant pain and given steroids might find it hurts to actually get out of bed each day to sit in a chair.

It's easy for us to judge others but we don't live other peoples lives for them and really have little idea what most people are dealing with day-to-day.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

BetterThanYou said:


> really really
> 
> /uploads/monthly_2015_12/2EEE4CA400000578-3339679-Kara_Florish_from_Southend_on_Sea_Essex_shared_a_picture_of_the_-a-34_1448912561480.jpg.6f83e727777b3203c248502b90d08b3d.jpg">


I don't really think it's possible to tell how fat this woman is from this photo. She may well be unhealthily fat.

However, I think the idea of handing out cards to fat people about their weight is utterly disgusting behaviour. I'd like to think this level of abuse was illegal.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

MissMartinez said:


> Not cause but is a contributing factor making it more difficult.
> 
> *Fact is it's not on doing what they did*. I don't think being fat is a good thing. I just think it's wrong to treat and hurt people like that. What if we all went round pointing out peoples flaws, be a horrible world.
> 
> Surely you can see that


nail on the head


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

MissMartinez said:


> I also wonder how half the people on here would look natty :whistling: They certainly wouldn't be able to eat as much as they currently do


Totally.

If i wasn't on gear i couldn't get away with eating half the crap i do. :thumbdown:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

BetterThanYou said:


> she had a facelift a couple of years ago :lol: but that's it, the rest is that old school attitude towards exercising "I want to live as long as possible for my children"


then she's fake. May as well photoshop fat birds playboy models


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

Gnats Chuff said:


> Depression does not cause fatness.
> 
> Being a greedy, lazy pig whilst depressed does but greed isn't a direct result of depression.


loss of appetite of over eating is a common symptom of depression? look it up


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

benji666 said:


> Then you have the huge numbers of people on these anti depressants which do cause weight gain. Iam talking huge numbers of people being handed them.


some aniti-depressants and aniti-pychotics are famous for weight gain but there are some that do the opposite( Bupropion) or are neutral but yeah important that you stay active on them.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

mrwright said:


> name 5 ccommon things that would cause it then.


well it wouldn't matter if I found 100 if ur minds set it's set....I agree that we are all responsible for what we put in our mouth and I too tire of fat women thinking it's ok to be fat / overweight and allow their children eat s**t...I'm with u. But I draw the line assuming it's ALL down to eating too much, human behaviour is far more complex than that for some, hormones, genetics, leptin, insulin, eating disorders, medical conditions all play a part ( not saying it's an excuse)!but sometimes u lot have a one dimensional thought process I'm saying it's not always that simple....Katie prices son for example, she struggles to keep a rein on his eating but she manages it and if not he would be even bigger, but it's a medical condition NOT because he's a pig.


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

BetterThanYou said:


> little extra :huh: are you delusional
> 
> normal healthy - FAT - OBESE
> 
> View attachment 118270


Reality check.

Your "normal" has obliques popping out and abs eager to come out if she drops just a little more BF%.

That might be your preference but it certainly isn't the norm.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> well it wouldn't matter if I found 100 if ur minds set it's set....I agree that we are all responsible for what we put in our mouth and I too tire of fat women thinking it's ok to be fat / overweight and allow their children eat s**t...I'm with u. But I draw the line assuming it's ALL down to eating too much, human behaviour is far more complex than that for some, hormones, genetics, leptin, insulin, eating disorders, medical conditions all play a part ( not saying it's an excuse)!but sometimes u lot have a one dimensional thought process I'm saying it's not always that simple....Katie prices son for example, she struggles to keep a rein on his eating but she manages it and if not he would be even bigger, but it's a medical condition NOT because he's a pig.


as i said the rrare few that have medical conditions babies etc have an excuse (my missus has both) but they are RARE so 98% of people cant use them as an excuse

Genetics dont make yyou fat


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

mrwright said:


> as i said the rrare few that have medical conditions babies etc have an excuse (my missus has both) but they are RARE so 98% of people cant use them as an excuse
> 
> Genetics dont make yyou fat


they don't make u fat but they do play a part, u can't say my mums fat and that's why I am....because it's the variables that surround that too which is why I say it's far more complex my mum really is fat!! But I never have been but then my lifestyle choices have been different, my mental health has been ok iv never done yo yo dieting to the extreme I havnt done drugs, I don't like booze...so all of that will make a difference.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Leigh said:


> What you have to remember though is that those people who go to the doc and get tablets might have far greater things to worry about than extra weight.
> 
> Go to the Drs for depression/anxiety/suicidal thoughts and the reality is that worrying about gaining a stone or two might mean f*ck all in the grand scheme of things.
> 
> ...


tbh i dont give 2 hoots at fat people or thin people. Its their life and they will have to either reap the benefits or deal with the consequences later on in life.

There's always a BS excuse to why people are overweight.

As someone else said nothing makes you put on weight apart from eating to much food, simples

You can sugar coat it all you want to make these people feel better and that it's ok to be obese, but at the end of the day its not good in MANY ways to carry to much weight.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Lotte said:


> Reality check.
> 
> Your "normal" has obliques popping out and abs eager to come out if she drops just a little more BF%.
> 
> That might be your preference but it certainly isn't the norm.


It should be the norm, or at least a little closer to it than we are now. Being chubby/fat is more accepted than ever in this country. We are fat lazy country.

I hear it all the time, some girl/guy going to the gym 5 times a week is called obsessive. Says who, all the fatties.

It will only get worse. Government haven't got a clue what to blame next, they blamed fat, now it is sugars turn. Then you have dipshit Jamie Oliver who is pushing sugar tax for the sake of his own agenda, but is clearly uneducated on the matter. Fcukwits everywhere.

They discourage competitiveness at schools.

We've even got disability allowance for the obese in this country. It boggles my mind.

Saying that I'm morbidly obese as per the BMI. BRB off to claim my disability allowance....


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> It should be the norm, or at least a little closer to it than we are now. Being chubby/fat is more accepted than ever in this country. We are fat lazy country.
> 
> I hear it all the time, some girl/guy going to the gym 5 times a week is called obsessive. Says who, all the fatties.
> 
> ...


I dont care what you say about sugar, it makes people fat because its so easy to eat an excess of it, if you avoid simple sugars it forces your body to work harder to process the cals you do take in.

Simple sugars go straight in your system and any excess is stored very quickly as fat.

I dont want an argument either.

So there.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

banzi said:


> I dont care what you say about sugar, it makes people fat because its so easy to eat an excess of it, if you avoid simple sugars it forces your body to work harder to process the cals you do take in.
> 
> *Simple sugars go straight in your system and any excess is stored very quickly as fat.*
> 
> ...


Another idiot


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Dark sim said:


> *It should be the norm*, or at least a little closer to it than we are now. Being chubby/fat is more accepted than ever in this country. We are fat lazy country.
> 
> I hear it all the time, some girl/guy going to the gym 5 times a week is called obsessive. Says who, all the fatties.
> 
> ...


maybe if we were still in the caveman era but with work and other commitments understandably some people just want to relax. Wanting to look athletic isn't natural (seems quite a few on here would disagree) survival is

Cavemen didn't have 40 hour a week jobs, plus overtime for extra bills, car and house repairs, gardening, dogs to walk, dog sh1t to pick up, kids to take to school and pick up, plus loads of other things. They had to hunt and eat, that's it. What was the ''norm'' then, will be alot different than now.

I'm not making excuses for anyone but I see some people I feel sorry for with the work load they have to live with and can't blame them for not spending their little free time in the gym and planning diets

Some pepole on thi forum are s narrow minded, because they can diet and hit the gym, everyone else can


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Pinky said:


> There's always a BS excuse to why people are overweight.
> 
> As someone else said nothing makes you put on weight apart from eating to much food, simples


I don't eat too much food and I put on weight very quickly and struggle very much to keep it down. I am hypothyroid. I don't think it's simple at all, and I know by my own example that something other than eating too much does and has made me put on weight.

that is my experience and I try hard to combat it. I don't think it's a bullsh1t excuse but I can understand that there are some folks who are not on meds and do eat, and don't really give a toot how they look. It's not true for all though. Just my opinion.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> Another idiot


get yourself in shape and then eat a Mars bar and then the day after eat the same amount of calories in rice and let me know how your body reacts to both.

anything to justify eating sweets, you big fu**ing baby


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> It should be the norm, or at least a little closer to it than we are now. Being chubby/fat is more accepted than ever in this country. We are fat lazy country.
> 
> I hear it all the time, some girl/guy going to the gym 5 times a week is called obsessive. Says who, all the fatties.
> 
> ...


So you get it on your off season?



banzi said:


> get yourself in shape and then eat a Mars bar and then the day after eat the same amount of calories in rice and let me know how your body reacts to both.


When I was my leanest was the time I could get away with more crap


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

FelonE said:


> So you get it on your off season?


hes still claiming three weeks out from a show.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

FelonE said:


> When I was my leanest was the time I could get away with more crap


the point is your body reacts differently to simple carbs as opposed to complex carbs


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

banzi said:


> the point is your body reacts differently to simple carbs as opposed to complex carbs


A carb is a carb

Wait for it :whistling:


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

safc49 said:


> maybe if we were still in the caveman era but with work and other commitments understandably some people just want to relax. Wanting to look athletic isn't natural (seems quite a few on here would disagree) survival is
> 
> Cavemen didn't have 40 hour a week jobs, plus overtime for extra bills, car and house repairs, gardening, dogs to walk, dog sh1t to pick up, kids to take to school and pick up, plus loads of other things. They had to hunt and eat, that's it. What was the ''norm'' then, will be alot different than now.
> 
> ...


Wow a caveman argument, that is worrying. It is recent years, not 10s of thousands of years, that we've been getting fatter as a country.

By relax more, do you mean eat more, as that is the crux of it. We eat more, move less.

And if people actually did all them things you listed, like gardening, dog walking, then you would find the country wouldn't be so fat.

I'm not narrow minded, I just don't accept fat people's excuses.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

The reason that generally accepting a higher level of body fat as 'normal' is bad is not aesthetics, but the negative impact it has on health.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

banzi said:


> get yourself in shape and then eat a Mars bar and then the day after eat the same amount of calories in rice and let me know how your body reacts to both.


Don't think you completely understand how the fat storage pathways work.

I've been in shape all my life.

No one should demonise any macro, including sugar.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Dark sim said:


> Wow a caveman argument, that is worrying. It is recent years, not 10s of thousands of years, that we've been getting fatter as a country.
> 
> By relax more, do you mean eat more, as that is the crux of it. We eat more, move less.
> 
> ...


my point is nature, not what some gym freaks consider normal


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> Don't think you completely understand how the fat storage pathways work.
> 
> I've been in shape all my life.
> 
> No one should demonise any macro, including sugar.


wait ten years until the IIFYM fad has long gone.

You will be screaming the latest bollocks that allows you to eat lazily.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

FelonE said:


> A carb is a carb
> 
> Wait for it :whistling:


sweetcorn.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

banzi said:


> the point is your body reacts differently to simple carbs as opposed to complex carbs





FelonE said:


> A carb is a carb
> 
> Wait for it :whistling:


Clearly beyond both your reading comprehension


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

banzi said:


> sweetcorn.


Watermelon......sorry....thought we were shouting out random foods now.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

safc49 said:


> my point is nature, not what some gym freaks consider normal


I'm not expecting people to walk around in shape, just not fat.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> Clearly beyond both your reading comprehension


Well excuse me young man. I'm not sure I like your tone.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> Clearly beyond both your reading comprehension


yet we all look pretty good?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

> Watermelon......sorry....thought we were shouting out random foods now.


Turnips.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

banzi said:


> wait ten years until the IIFYM fad has long gone.
> 
> You will be screaming the latest bollocks that allows you to eat lazily.


You still get understand iifym lol. It is not a diet.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

banzi said:


> yet we all look pretty good?


Lots of ways to get the same result



latblaster said:


> Turnips.


There's a few on this thread lol


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> You still get understand iifym lol. It is not a diet.


I know, its just a normal western diet, my mum eats IIFYM , she just doesnt waste time counting anything.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Well excuse me young man. I'm not sure I like your tone.


I've not been on sunbed for weeks, so my skin tone is pale. Don't be racist.



banzi said:


> yet we all look pretty good?


Yes we do. What does that tell you?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> I've not been on sunbed for weeks, so my skin tone is pale. Don't be racist.
> 
> Yes we do. What does that tell you?


you have managed to stay in shape DESPITE your diet.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> I've not been on sunbed for weeks, so my skin tone is pale. Don't be racist.
> 
> Don't,was talking to the Mrs about how pale we are now. Get on the mt2 again after Xmas.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Ultrasonic said:


> The reason that generally accepting a higher level of body fat as 'normal' is bad is not aesthetics, but the negative impact it has on health.


This is true. I also guarantee that a high % (80-90%) of the chubby/fat people will NOT be happy with what they look like naked in the mirror.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> This is true. I also guarantee that a high % (80-90%) of the chubby/fat people will NOT be happy with what they look like naked in the mirror.


come on, all fat people are happy and bubbly.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

banzi said:


> I know, its just a normal western diet, my mum eats IIFYM , she just doesnt waste time counting anything.


Lets not do this again. Your mum isn't iifym, as she doesn't have any macro targets.

Lets not derail the thread entirely. It is about fat shaming/fat people, not sugar or iifym.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

banzi said:


> come on, all fat people are happy and bubbly.


shaped like bubbles?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> shaped like bubbles?


Bubbles? ......mmm Nestle Aero


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> *Lets not do this again. Your mum isn't iifym, as she doesn't have any macro targets. *
> 
> Lets not derail the thread entirely. It is about fat shaming/fat people, not sugar or iifym.


So its eat what you like but track it.

Shes slim and looks great for her age without counting anything., me too.

lets leave it at that then.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> This is true. I also guarantee that a high % (80-90%) of the chubby/fat people will NOT be happy with what they look like naked in the mirror.


this is most women fat or not !!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Bubbles? ......mmm Nestle Aero


bubbles ...Michael jacksons chimp ..awww cute ..and bubbly


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Dark sim said:


> This is true. I also guarantee that a high % (80-90%) of the chubby/fat people will NOT be happy with what they look like naked in the mirror.


Same could be said for most on here.

I reckon more of my out of shape mates are happier with their image than the ones that train.

Being fat should be a health concern, not an image one.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> bubbles ...Michael jacksons chimp ..awww cute ..and bubbly


Macros?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Smitch said:


> Same could be said for most on here.
> 
> I reckon more of my out of shape mates are happier with their image than the ones that train.
> 
> Being fat should be a health concern, not an image one.


thats very true

How many fatties do you see at lunchtime with their macro apps?


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

the royal family have access to the best food in the land how come they aint fat apart from henry 8th lol


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

vetran said:


> the royal family have access to the best food in the land how come they aint fat apart from henry 8th lol


dem royal genetics


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

vetran said:


> the royal family have access to the best food in the land how come they aint fat apart from henry 8th lol


public image

Sorry more like world wide image


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

banzi said:


> thats very true
> 
> How many fatties do you see at lunchtime with their macro apps?


It would help if they tracked


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> It should be the norm,


Reality check still in progress.

It will never be the norm for women to look close to that. Women naturally have a higher bf% than men, for the vast majority of women looking close to that takes a great deal of effort beyond the norm.

In my avi I'd been training pretty hard for over a year, newb gains were being had and my BMI was 22, an ideal and "normal" BMI. The difference between my waist and hips is 13" and I still didn't look even remotely close to the original "normal" pic being quoted, still had a bf% of around 25.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> see problem is most 5'3 girls don't have. 5000cal maintainance diet to play around with nor can they experiment with high dose steroids to partition calories better without some one handing her out a tranny card or finding some other way to ridicule her while she's minding her own business on public transport


I'm not so naive to think everyone can eat like me, give me some credit. I have only been using AAS for 2 years but have always been in shape, always had a 6 pack, always eaten what I wanted, but was very consistent and always active.

I don't agree with what what this guy is doing by handing out fatty cards, or whatever they are. It's none of his business and is a form of bullying imo.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Smitch said:


> Same could be said for most on here.
> 
> I reckon more of my out of shape mates are happier with their image than the ones that train.
> 
> *Being fat should be a health concern*, not an image one.


This is true, never said otherwise.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

banzi said:


> So its eat what you like but track it.
> 
> Shes slim and looks great for her age without counting anything., me too.
> 
> lets leave it at that then.


No not quite lol.

Tracking macros has its place, you know full well it does. Pretty much the whole fitness industry tracks.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> this is most women fat or not !!


This is not gender related.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

TBF, self inflicted obesity does cost NHS a fortune.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Lotte said:


> Reality check still in progress.
> 
> It will never be the norm for women to look close to that. Women naturally have a higher bf% than men, for the vast majority of women looking close to that takes a great deal of effort beyond the norm.
> 
> In my avi I'd been training pretty hard for over a year, newb gains were being had and my BMI was 22, an ideal and "normal" BMI. The difference between my waist and hips is 13" and I still didn't look even remotely close to the original "normal" pic being quoted, still had a bf% of around 25.


You cropped off a relevant part of my sentence.

I'm aware of the bf % differences. A woman at 15% can step on stage. So they can carry more fat and look great.

That woman in the pic was about 20% and we don't have her measurements to compare. However, your hip to waist ratio is pretty good, can see in your avi it is.

Anyway, this is not a male/female thing, the whole country is obese, including kids. It's so sad to see obese kids.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

nitrogen said:


> TBF, self inflicted obesity does cost NHS a fortune.


So do a lot of things. Next time you break an arm will you go to the hospital?

It doesn't cost the NHS anything, they're owned by the government. The only reason the threat of the NHS is thrown in people's faces is because it's a major concern for everyone. The only reason the government use the NHS and schools for major cut backs is to keep their own bank accounts healthy. They don't give a fcuk about the fat bloke next door


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

safc49 said:


> So do a lot of things. Next time you break an arm will you go to the hospital?
> 
> It doesn't cost the NHS anything, they're owned by the government. The only reason the threat of the NHS is thrown in people's faces is because it's a major concern for everyone. The only reason the government use the NHS and schools for major cut backs is to keep their own bank accounts healthy. They don't give a fcuk about the fat bloke next door


Where do you think the government gets the money that the NHS spends? The country's finances are everyone's concern. As to be honest is the general state of the nation's health.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Ultrasonic said:


> Where do you think the government gets the money that the NHS spends? The country's finances are everyone's concern. As to be honest is the general state of the nation's health.


working people's taxes. Motorists taxes and every other form of tax


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

safc49 said:


> working people's taxes. Motorists taxes and every other form of tax


Which is why avoidable spending on obesity should matter to you...


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

nitrogen said:


> TBF, self inflicted obesity does cost NHS a fortune.


you should know hehe


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

> typo


Not at all


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> It would help if they tracked


that's the point, they don't want help, they are happy the way they are.

We on the other hand are always striving to improve, fit people are never happy.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> No not quite lol.
> 
> Tracking macros has its place, you know full well it does. Pretty much the whole fitness industry tracks unnecessarily .


fixed


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> Where do you think the government gets the money that the NHS spends? The country's finances are everyone's concern. As to be honest is the general state of the nation's health.


if we have enough money to travel the world bombing brown people we have enough to care for the odd fatty.


----------



## Irondan (Nov 23, 2014)

I think the fatties should try harder. If they made an effort and ate more we wouldn't have all this food waste.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

> if we have enough money to travel the world bombing brown people we have enough to care for the odd fatty.


Do you think fatties are odd, then?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> This is not gender related.


by saying that u just made it so.....the majority of women don't like their bodies...the only time a majority of men don't is generally bb because that's a whole different issue. If u took 50 women of various shape and size and asked them ( irrelevant of if they train or diet ) they would say they don't like themselves when looking in a mirror naked. My posts don't come from a feminist angle ever u boys just assume that...I have far more angles to me than that


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> if we have enough money to travel the world bombing brown people we have enough to care for the odd fatty.


The UK government spending on health is about three times that on defence, and it's not just 'the odd' fatty.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

> The UK government spending on health is about three times that on defence, and it's not just 'the odd' fatty.


The answer's obvious!!

Make all fatties join the Armed Forces. :thumbup1:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> The UK government spending on health is about three times that on defence, and it's not just 'the odd' fatty.


now now, its not all spent on fatties.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

banzi said:


> now now, its not all spent on fatties.


And the defence budget isn't all spent on bombing .

Obesity is a very real problem for the NHS and therefore the UK in general.


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

Anyone Obese as a result of their own Gluttony and greed should have to pay for every penny of treatment that they receive for obesity related illnesses.

I wouldn't stop there either, I'd do the same for smokers, piss heads, drug addict and even steroid users (abscesses and the like). Or at the very least make some sort of medical insurance compulsory.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

> Anyone Obese as a result of their own Gluttony and greed should have to pay for every penny of treatment that they receive for obesity related illnesses.
> 
> I wouldn't stop there either, I'd do the same for smokers, piss heads, drug addict and even steroid users (abscesses and the like). Or at the very least make some sort of medical insurance compulsory.


And Diabetics, & people with CVD, & Stroke patients, &...&....Semites too?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Gnats Chuff said:


> Anyone Obese as a result of their own Gluttony and greed should have to pay for every penny of treatment that they receive for obesity related illnesses.
> 
> I wouldn't stop there either, I'd do the same for smokers, piss heads, drug addict and even steroid users (abscesses and the like). Or at the very least make some sort of medical insurance compulsory.


so just do away with the NHS?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> And the defence budget isn't all spent on bombing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, most of it is spent preparing to bomb.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Or, .....just bomb the fatties.


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

I think our NHS hospital must be almost self-funding from shops and parking!

I went there a few weeks ago for the first time in a couple of years and it's got a new massive overpriced multi-storey car park, a Subway, M&S Food hall, to go with WHSmith, Bodyshop and large local bakery concession. All the patients were down buying food :huh:


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

latblaster said:


> Or, .....just bomb the fatties.


Bomb people with the fatties.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Flubs said:


> I don't eat too much food and I put on weight very quickly and struggle very much to keep it down. I am hypothyroid. I don't think it's simple at all, and I know by my own example that something other than eating too much does and has made me put on weight.
> 
> that is my experience and I try hard to combat it. I don't think it's a bullsh1t excuse but I can understand that there are some folks who are not on meds and do eat, and don't really give a toot how they look. It's not true for all though. Just my opinion.


BS

Name me one thing on this green earth that makes people gain weight?

There's many things that can hinder weight loss but nothing makes it impossible.

People say depression, being depressed in itself doesn't make you gain weight. The fact people comfort eat causes weight gain. Meds can cause increased appetite but the meds don't pin you down and force feed up.

You can sugar coat it all you like but it boils down to what you shuv in your mouth.

Meds, depression, hectic life the list is endless they are all factors that can hinder you weight but none of the above FORCE you to fill you face with food.

Nothing but food makes people fat.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Pinky said:


> BS
> 
> *Name me one thing on this green earth that makes people gain weight?*
> 
> ...


puberty.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

safc49 said:


> So do a lot of things. Next time you break an arm will you go to the hospital?
> 
> It doesn't cost the NHS anything, they're owned by the government. The only reason the threat of the NHS is thrown in people's faces is because it's a major concern for everyone. The only reason the government use the NHS and schools for major cut backs is to keep their own bank accounts healthy. They don't give a fcuk about the fat bloke next door


When I said it costs NHS money I could say it costs me a tax payer money. Self inflicted obese do cost us tax payers fortune and to add on don't forget the mobility scooters, bungalows for easy access, stair lift if they live in a house, home visit, free prescription medication, specially adapted car, mobility car finance, council support, free parking badge etc.Add it all up for someone who has no job.

There are people out there with various physical disabilities/mobile restrictions who work and provide for their own living. I have lots of respect for them.

Now young families, both parents working.mortgage, bills, grocery, childcare.Minimal support by the government.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

banzi said:


> puberty.


That doest last a lifetime!


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

latblaster said:


> And Diabetics, & people with CVD, & Stroke patients, &...&....Semites too?


The things I have mentioned are self inflicted.

Why should the taxpayer have to pay for a smokers lung cancer treatment?


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Gnats Chuff said:


> Anyone Obese as a result of their own Gluttony and greed should have to pay for every penny of treatment that they receive for obesity related illnesses.
> 
> I wouldn't stop there either, I'd do the same for smokers, piss heads, drug addict and even steroid users (abscesses and the like). Or at the very least make some sort of medical insurance compulsory.


fixed

Some Europen countries have compulsory health/insurance cards.You need to present this each time you visit a doctor ,dentist, or A&E. No card no treatment unless it's life saving for which you get billed.


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Gnats Chuff said:


> Anyone Obese as a result of their own Gluttony and greed should have to pay for every penny of treatment that they receive for obesity related illnesses.
> 
> I wouldn't stop there either, I'd do the same for smokers, piss heads, drug addict and even steroid users (abscesses and the like). Or at the very least make some sort of medical insurance compulsory.


What about people with kids? Why should childless people subsidise them?

Sports-related injuries clogging up A&E on weekends? I don't play football/rugby etc Why I am I helping out there?

Motorists. Why are non-drivers contributing to getting to getting them cut from their cars at road accidents?

You need to get a proper list going.


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

Leigh said:


> What about people with kids? Why should childless people subsidise them?
> 
> Sports-related injuries clogging up A&E on weekends? I don't play football/rugby etc Why I am I helping out there?
> 
> You need to get a proper list going.


The kids will grow up to contribute to the country with taxes themselves.

Sports are actively encouraged by the government for the health benefits they provide to participents. The vast majority don't ever suffer injuries that require treatment.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Gnats Chuff said:


> The things I have mentioned are self inflicted.
> 
> Why should the taxpayer have to pay for a smokers lung cancer treatment?


where do you draw the line though?

Most things that happen you could attribute to a self inflicted cause.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Gnats Chuff said:


> The kids will grow up to contribute to the country with taxes themselves.
> 
> Sports are actively encouraged by the government for the health benefits they provide to participents.* The vast majority don't ever suffer injuries that require treatment.*


a lot of smokers don't get cancer.

We can only deal with the statistics of things that happen.


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Gnats Chuff said:


> The kids will grow up to contribute to the country with taxes themselves.
> 
> Sports are actively encouraged by the government for the health benefits they provide to participents. The vast majority don't ever suffer injuries that require treatment.


but what if the kids *don't*? what if they get obese and die early? Childless aren't up for promise of potential future repayment. And anyway, that's decades away - current taxpayer wont benefit.

Sports might well be encouraged but still why should I pay?

And I've sat in A&E for enough hours to know there's plenty that are injured. Air ambulance came out to one guy when he had a heart attack on the cricket pitch. Sadly it was too late for him.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Wrong quote ffs


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

banzi said:


> where do you draw the line though?
> 
> Most things that happen you could attribute to a self inflicted cause.


Just a general though without going in depth, anything that you require treatment for that is a result of you harming yourself through your own excess (whether it be drugs, food, alcohol) should have to be covered at your own/insurers expense.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

nitrogen said:


> When I said it costs NHS money I could say it costs me a tax payer money. Self inflicted obese do cost us tax payers fortune and to add on don't forget the mobility scooters, bungalows for easy access, stair lift if they live in a house, home visit, free prescription medication, specially adapted car, mobility car finance, council support, free parking badge etc.Add it all up for someone who has no job.
> 
> There are people out there with various physical disabilities/mobile restrictions who work and provide for their own living. I have lots of respect for them.
> 
> Now young families, both parents working.mortgage, bills, grocery, childcare.Minimal support by the government.


I'd be more concerned about keeping murderers and sex offenders alive using tax payers money


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

Leigh said:


> but what if the kids *don't*? what if they get obese and die early? Childless aren't up for promise of potential future repayment. And anyway, that's decades away - current taxpayer wont benefit.
> 
> Sports might well be encouraged but still why should I pay?
> 
> And I've sat in A&E for enough hours to know there's plenty that are injured. Air ambulance came out to one guy when he had a heart attack on the cricket pitch. Sadly it was too late for him.


Well the vast vast vast majority will won't they so I wouldn't let it trouble you as much as the fat pigs who are too big to do ANY work whatsoever so claim benefits and also the expensive medical treatments that they will require sooner rather than later.

Do you go to the gym? Yes. Therefore you participate in sport/fitness activities so you really have no argument do you.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Gnats Chuff said:


> Just a general though without going in depth, anything that you require treatment for that is a result of you harming yourself through your own excess (whether it be drugs, food, alcohol) should have to be covered at your own/insurers expense.


You'd have to have someone sit in judgement on each and every case, to decide whether it was excess or not.


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Gnats Chuff said:


> Just a general though without going in depth, anything that you require treatment for that is a result of you harming yourself through your own *excess* (whether it be drugs, food, alcohol) should have to be covered at your own/insurers expense.


Not currently, no, I dont go to the gym. I've never needed gym related treatment either. I've paid privately for physio and osteopathy.

Shouldn't this be *behaviour* then?

Visit the local GUM clinic because you sleep around a lot then surely you should cough up your £100 for tests and treatment? What if you got hepatitis or HIV? Am I paying for that treatment for you? Some people aren't promiscuous.

See? there's a huge list of risks we all undertake each day. Don't just blame the fatties


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

Leigh said:


> Not currently, no, I dont go to the gym. I've never needed gym related treatment either. I've paid privately for physio and osteopathy.
> 
> Shouldn't this be *behaviour* then?
> 
> ...


Shouldn't this be *behaviour* then? - Fair comment, but yeah I'd agree on the STD thing too lol


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Pinky said:


> BS
> 
> Name me one thing on this green earth that makes people gain weight?
> 
> ...


you are entitled to your opinion, as I am, and I don't think I said half the things you seemed to have picked up from my comments. I stated my own experience and I would agree that no one does force a person to shove food in their mouths as you said.

I don't see the point in futile argument or rudeness. Wishing you a pleasant day.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Gnats Chuff said:


> Well the vast vast vast majority will won't they so I wouldn't let it trouble you as much as the fat pigs who are too big to do ANY work whatsoever so claim benefits and also the expensive medical treatments that they will require sooner rather than later.
> 
> Do you go to the gym? Yes. Therefore you participate in sport/fitness activities so you really have no argument do you.


so if I hurt my back at the gym can I get treated at hospital under the NHS, after all I caused it.


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

banzi said:


> so if I hurt my back at the gym can I get treated at hospital under the NHS, after all I caused it.


As said, sports would be exempt due to the overall health benefits for the population as a whole.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Gnats Chuff said:


> As said, sports would be exempt due to the overall health benefits for the population as a whole.


ive read some sh1te in this thread and I'm just going to be rude now fcuk it......Just fcuk up talking sh1te (not just you) and come back to the real world ffs. Talk about being born with no common sense. What a load of ballicks, brain dead d1ckheads


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

safc49 said:


> ive read some sh1te in this thread and I'm just going to be rude now fcuk it......Just fcuk up talking sh1te (not just you) and come back to the real world ffs. Talk about being born with no common sense. What a load of ballicks, brain dead d1ckheads


Are you ****in high?

Do you have any idea what a crippling drain on the NHS obesity actually is, and it's only projected to rise and rise in the coming years?

Let's spunk billions and billions on treaatment and medication for fat lazy bastards while people are on waiting lists up and down the country for operations that they require through no fault of their own shall we? People are refused cancer treatments due to the high cost involved, I'd rather my money went to just one course of cancer treatment for somebody than medication for 4 fat pigs.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

> The things I have mentioned are self inflicted.
> 
> Why should the taxpayer have to pay for a smokers lung cancer treatment?


The things I mentioned often are a result of a poor lifestyle, ie booze, **** & incorrect eating.

But how & where would you draw the line?

Tell us your proposal in deciding who is too fat, & who isn't?

- Based on BMI - which we know is an incorrect marker?

- High Cholesterol - which may or not cause CVD, depending on the misleading literature?


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

latblaster said:


> The things I mentioned often are a result of a poor lifestyle, ie booze, **** & incorrect eating.
> 
> But how & where would you draw the line?
> 
> ...


I'd stay away from BMI because as we all know, it doesn't always give a true reflection if you carry more muscle than the average man.

First port of call for someone ill is usually a GP so I think they'd be a good person to judge whether someone is overweight due to their lifestyle or whether there is an underlying factor such as medication. The GP refers the patient to whichever specialist they require who then considers the treatment needed and based on both his own and the GP observations, then decides if treatment should be covered by the NHS. Or passed on to a departmental manager who judges each case based on the GP and Specialist observations.

Obviously there will be the odd anomaly here and there but I think that would be a pretty fair way to assess things.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Gnats Chuff said:


> As said, sports would be exempt due to the overall health benefits for the population as a whole.


how convenient.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Gnats Chuff said:


> I'd stay away from BMI because as we all know, it doesn't always give a true reflection if you carry more muscle than the average man.
> 
> First port of call for someone ill is usually a GP so I think they'd be a good person to judge whether someone is overweight due to their lifestyle or whether there is an underlying factor such as medication. The GP refers the patient to whichever specialist they require who then considers the treatment needed and based on both his own and the GP observations, then decides if treatment should be covered by the NHS. Or passed on to a departmental manager who judges each case based on the GP and Specialist observations.
> 
> *Obviously there will be the odd anomaly here and there but I think that would be a pretty fair way to assess things.*


a quick look over by a GP decides if I get a lifesaving OP?


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

banzi said:


> a quick look over by a GP decides if I get a lifesaving OP?


And a specialist.

Which is standard practice for most things.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> wouldn't taking non prescribed steroids void you of free healthcare? *Haemocrit increase, increased cholesterol and liver values. *Add on excess protein that have to go through kidneys to facilitate muscle growth.
> 
> Don't forget additional stress on joints from being artificially heavier and stronger because of steroid usage.
> 
> Its all linked.


where were you 6 months ago?


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

banzi said:


> how convenient.


Not really convenient is it.

Say a million people do sport that keeps them fit, 1000 of whom require treatment through injury.

Im sure the cost of treating that 1000 people would work out a hell of a lot cheaper than having that million people not participate in any sports whatsoever and living unhealthy lifestyles, some of whom would end up fat.

Surely you aren't so obtuse that you can't see the point being made?



MissMartinez said:


> wouldn't taking non prescribed steroids void you of free healthcare? Haemocrit increase, increased cholesterol and liver values. Add on excess protein that have to go through kidneys to facilitate muscle growth.
> 
> Don't forget additional stress on joints from being artificially heavier and stronger because of steroid usage.
> 
> Its all linked.


I've already said that if you bother to read back


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Gnats Chuff said:


> And a specialist.
> 
> Which is standard practice for most things.


its actually what happens now with fat people, but we run blood tests as opposed to just giving them the quick glance.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Gnats Chuff said:


> Not really convenient is it.
> 
> Say a million people do sport that keeps them fit, 1000 of whom require treatment through injury.
> 
> Im sure the cost of treating that 1000 people would work out a hell of a lot cheaper than having that million people not participate in any sports whatsoever and living unhealthy lifestyles, some of whom would end up fat.


its still a thousand too many for me.

Stay out the gym lifting weights

My granddad lived until he was 87 and never touched a weight in his life.


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

banzi said:


> its still a thousand too many for me.
> 
> Stay out the gym lifting weights
> 
> My granddad lived until he was 87 and never touched a weight in his life.


I wouldn't be averse to paying a nominal few quid a month for a nationwide Sport Insurance kind of policy tbh


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> Point being it negates and fitness benefits.
> 
> Also certain fitness activities would be considered to have a higher incidence for injury that don't add much in terms of health benefits to an individual.
> 
> Rule out contact sports, powerlifting and Olympic lifting could probably be considered unnecessarily risky. See how problematic things could get evaluating what peoples fair share is


See post above Re: Sport Insurance


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Gnats Chuff said:


> I wouldn't be averse to paying a nominal few quid a month for a nationwide Sport Insurance kind of policy tbh


then why don't you, there are lots available.


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

banzi said:


> then why don't you, there are lots available.


Do the NHS directly benefit from it?


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

MissMartinez said:


> wouldn't taking non prescribed steroids void you of free healthcare? Haemocrit increase, increased cholesterol and liver values. Add on excess protein that have to go through kidneys to facilitate muscle growth.
> 
> Don't forget additional stress on joints from being artificially heavier and stronger because of steroid usage.
> 
> Its all linked.


a high protein diet wouldn't void you of free health care hahaha


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Surely though, excess obesity is the fault of the Education System & in turn the Gubberment....?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

safc49 said:


> I'd be more concerned about keeping murderers and sex offenders alive using tax payers money


A major distinction here is one of scale. The financial burden relating to obesity utterly dwarfs the tiny amount spent treating a few murderers or pedophiles.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Ultrasonic said:


> A major distinction here is one of scale. The financial burden relating to obesity utterly dwarfs the tiny amount spent treating a few murderers or pedophiles.


so would you rather a murdering sex pest lived next door meaning one day you may come home and find your wife and kids have been raped and murdered or a fat man that poses no threat?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

safc49 said:


> so would you rather a murdering sex pest lived next door meaning one day you may come home and find your wife and kids have been raped and murdered or a fat man that poses no threat?


How is that relevant to anything?


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> How is that relevant to anything?


Christ... and to think he posted earlier telling people to stop talking bollocks lmfao


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Gnats Chuff said:


> Do the NHS directly benefit from it?


If you are insured you go private so you allow the NHS to divert that money elsewhere.


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

MissMartinez said:


> You didn't take the point in the contest of the entire post.


please elaborate further so I can understand where you are coming from.

I just dont see the logic in your comparison. Comparing obese people to bodybuilders. For one there is no bodybuilding epidemic in the uk haha

There are actually tons of benefits to training. Athlete's generally consume protein rich diets natural or not and many encounter injuries along the way throughout their career.

A sedentary lifestyle costs the NHS far more than bodybuilders or athletes ever will. So does alcohol


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

banzi said:


> If you are insured you go private so you allow the NHS to divert that money elsewhere.


I'm not talking of going private as I'm sure that costs more than the few quid a month I mentioned that I'd be willing to pay for a sports insurance if it was rolled out.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Ultrasonic said:


> How is that relevant to anything?


yous are criminalising fat people. So what criminal would you like as your neighbour?


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

safc49 said:


> yous are criminalising fat people. So what criminal would you like as your neighbour?


LOL are you actually making that point again. the first time you did it was cringey enough mate.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

safc49 said:


> yous are criminalising fat people. So what criminal would you like as your neighbour?


No, I'm not. I've said nothing of the sort. All I have commented on in this thread is that there is a significant burden placed on the NHS by the growing rates of obesity. I have said absolutely nothing about how to address this issue, other than that I think the idea of handing out cards to people on the street saying they are fat is abhorrent.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Gnats Chuff said:


> Christ... and to think he posted earlier telling people to stop talking bollocks lmfao


you want fat people to be punished effectively making them a criminal

Please just take a moment to think before posting more sh1te


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Ultrasonic said:


> No, I'm not. I've said nothing of the sort. All I have commented on in this thread is that there is a significant burden placed on the NHS by the growing rates of obesity. I have said absolutely nothing about how to address this issue, other than that I think the idea of handing out cards to people on the street saying they are fat is abhorrent.


It is an extreme measure but fat people are not being told often enough that they are fat. If somebody smokes people take a pot shot at them telling them how bad it is, lo and behold smoking rates are going down. If more people were told they were fat I think there would be a similar effect.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Ultrasonic said:


> No, I'm not. I've said nothing of the sort. All I have commented on in this thread is that there is a significant burden placed on the NHS by the growing rates of obesity. I have said absolutely nothing about how to address this issue, other than that I think the idea of handing out cards to people on the street saying they are fat is abhorrent.


it seemed you were agreeing with the anti-fat brigade and that was the belief you showed. I can't be arsed flicking back through posts now so if I have taken you up wrong I apologise


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

ellisrimmer said:


> LOL are you actually making that point again. the first time you did it was cringey enough mate.


eh?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Gnats Chuff said:


> I'm not talking of going private as I'm sure that costs more than the few quid a month I mentioned that I'd be willing to pay for a sports insurance if it was rolled out.


health insurance pays for you to go private, thats how it works.


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

safc49 said:


> you want fat people to be punished effectively making them a criminal
> 
> Please just take a moment to think before posting more sh1te


No, I think they are a drain on public money and therefore should have to pay for either their treatment or should have to have health insurance. Not a difficult thing to comprehend to anyone who is able to use their brain.


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

banzi said:


> health insurance pays for you to go private, thats how it works.


When has a general health insurance been mentioned?

I am talking about a specific hypothetical sports insurance where the money paid by people partaking in sports goes directly to the NHS to cover sports related injuries.

I won't be replying to anymore quotes, you know what I mean so let's leave it there.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

safc49 said:


> it seemed you were agreeing with the anti-fat brigade and that was the belief you showed. I can't be arsed flicking back through posts now so if I have taken you up wrong I apologise


As a society I do think we need to find a way to reverse the trend of increasing obesity. What the best way to achieve this is I have no firm views on. Off the top of my head I would favour a combination of the following:

1) A more aggressive education/advertising campaign highlighting the health implications of obesity, and the levels of body fat at which people need to be concerned. I do think there is an issue with accepting higher levels of body fat as 'normal'.

2) Earlier screening/intervention by GPs.

3) Increased taxation on some foods and drinks (much as selfishly I'd prefer this wasn't done).


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Gnats Chuff said:


> No, I think they are a drain on public money and therefore should have to pay for either their treatment or should have to have health insurance. Not a difficult thing to comprehend to anyone who is able to use their brain.


and do murderers and rapists not drain money? So, murder insurance? Rape insurance?


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Ultrasonic said:


> As a society I do think we need to find a way to reverse the trend of increasing obesity. What the best way to achieve this is I have no firm views on. Off the top of my head I would favour a combination of the following:
> 
> 1) A more aggressive education/advertising campaign highlighting the health implications of obesity, and the levels of body fat at which people need to be concerned. I do think there is an issue with accepting higher levels of body fat as 'normal'.
> 
> ...


some idiots will throw a wobbler reading that. That's tax payers money that will be needed


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

MissMartinez said:


> All the rubbish taken including ancillaries can weaken organs, if it effects kidneys additional stress with excessively high protein diets put the kidney under unnecessary strain filtering it.
> 
> If your taking no prescribed meds and reccy drugs it should also ban you from free healthcare.
> 
> ...


Id be all for that. People paying for their own healthcare would be much better for the country.

Still though obesity is more of a problem to the NHS than bodybuilders ever will be. The two are so different it's like comparing the titanic to a pedalo when it comes to the financial burden


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

safc49 said:


> and do murderers and rapists not drain money? So, murder insurance? Rape insurance?


utterly stupid comparison


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

safc49 said:


> and do murderers and rapists not drain money? So, murder insurance? Rape insurance?


Nowhere near on the same scale as obesity.

Why can't you grasp that?

Obesity is a greater burden on the UK's economy than armed violence, war and terrorism, costing the country nearly £47bn a year, a report has found. - From the Guardian website.

Britain has roughly 80,000 people inside it's prisons at an average cost of £40k (an extra 15k on top of that for first time prisoners & people in the first year of their sentence) each per year. So even if we assume everyone in the system is a first time offender or in their 1st year (which they obviously arent) so as we don't under estimate the costs, the prison system would need 5.2bn a year from the government to pay for its inmates, that's including everyone from serial killers to shoplifters.

I hope that helps put into context how stupid your argument is.


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Gnats Chuff said:


> As already stated, sports insurance already exists and has for years.
> 
> http://www.insure4sport.co.uk/sport.aspx?sport=242&type=53


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Sharpz said:


> utterly stupid comparison


i know. can you believe the idiots crying about fatties costing the tax payer when theres a lot worse


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Gnats Chuff said:


> Obesity is a greater burden on the UK's economy than armed violence, war and terrorism, costing the country nearly £47bn a year, a report has found. - From the Guardian website.


But most obese people will also be working taxpayers, like the woman quoted in the op, so whilst they are using the NHS, they are also funding the NHS.

Taking that further, they are eating ... a lot ... so they are bolstering the economy by ploughing money back into it by using supermarkets, restaurants, fast food outlets, diet products etc. They are creating demand for stairlifts, mobility scooters and bungalows. They are paying prescription prices for anti-inflammatories, gaviscon, omeprazole etc. And, because obese people need extra healthcare, they are keeping a whole host of medical staff employed. Even people too fat to work will be reinvesting their benefits back into the economy. Fatties are heroes!


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

Fat cnts just don't have any self control.

They lack the programming.


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

Not what I'm talking about.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Gnats Chuff said:


> Nowhere near on the same scale as obesity.
> 
> Why can't you grasp that?
> 
> ...


i dont give a fcuk about numbers, i care about the rights of humans.

id much rather a fatty got bailed out rather than a convicted murderer. hang them bastards, overweight people are doing you, your friends and family no harm. live and let live


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Sharpz said:


> *Id be all for that. People paying for their own healthcare* would be much better for the country.
> 
> Still though obesity is more of a problem to the NHS than bodybuilders ever will be. The two are so different it's like comparing the titanic to a pedalo when it comes to the financial burden


if you believe in that strongly then go sign up to private health care. if you dont your just talking crap


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

safc49 said:


> overweight people are doing you, your friends and family no harm. live and let live


But they are!!! They are crippling the NHS


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Leigh said:


> But most obese people will also be working taxpayers, like the woman quoted in the op, so whilst they are using the NHS, they are also funding the NHS.
> 
> Taking that further, they are eating ... a lot ... so they are bolstering the economy by ploughing money back into it by using supermarkets, restaurants, fast food outlets, diet products etc. They are creating demand for stairlifts, mobility scooters and bungalows. They are paying prescription prices for anti-inflammatories, gaviscon, omeprazole etc. And, because obese people need extra healthcare, they are keeping a whole host of medical staff employed. Even people too fat to work will be reinvesting their benefits back into the economy. Fatties are heroes!


you go girl :thumb


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

You are not allowed to sell alcohol or cigarettes to children,why not have a law that no fat people can by sweets or high sugar edibles. That should help. Saves us all having to pay a sugar tax because of them.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Gnats Chuff said:


> But they are!!! They are crippling the NHS


read, i mean really read what leigh posted above

then work out your numbers


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

gearchange said:


> You are not allowed to sell alcohol or cigarettes to children,why not have a law that* no fat people can by sweets *or high sugar edibles. That should help. Saves us all having to pay a sugar tax because of them.


a furious dark sim incoming.......


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Gnats Chuff said:


> Depression does not cause fatness.
> 
> Being a greedy, lazy pig whilst depressed does but greed isn't a direct result of depression.


Antidepressants do


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

safc49 said:


> if you believe in that strongly then go sign up to private health care. if you dont your just talking crap


shouldn't you be out fighting crime in your batman costume. Tackling rapists and murderers if you shouldn't your just taking crap


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

safc49 said:


> read, i mean really read what leigh posted above
> 
> then work out your numbers


You think that the money needed to treat obesity related illness is covered solely by the taxes paid by said obese people?

Get real.

Whilst I respect the girls opinion, my post was backed up by figures and stats, hers was hypothetical assumption.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Sharpz said:


> shouldn't you be out fighting crime in your batman costume. Tackling rapists and murderers if you shouldn't your just taking crap


i said hang them


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Gnats Chuff said:


> You think that the money needed to treat obesity related illness is covered solely by the taxes paid by said obese people?
> 
> Get real.
> 
> Whilst I respect the girls opinion, my post was backed up by figures and stats, hers was *hypothetical assumption*.


leigh may not have the figures but its obviously fact

you want overweight people punished and you ask me to get real. ok, hold on......getting real...........wait.........hold on.....................im trying.......wait......wait..........ah, i got real


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

If there's one or two things that we know for certain it's this;

Making fat people feel bad makes the problem worse 99.9% of the time.

The stigma around being even a bit overweight amplifies the negative feedback loop; the bigger the person is the more negativity they experience, the lower their self esteem, the more the escape into emotional eating.

Few people react to having their body image shamed by coming back stronger - those people are the recovered fatties turned aggressive fitness addicts anyway.


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

safc49 said:


> leigh may not have the figures but its obviously fact
> 
> you want overweight people punished and you ask me to get real. ok, hold on......getting real...........wait.........hold on.....................im trying.......wait......wait..........ah, i got real


How is charging them for treatment (or making them have health insurance) for a condition brought on, in most cases, by their own pure greed punishing them? It's no different to people paying tax on ****.

I think you're suffering from a pretty severe case of retardation mate. Don't bother quoting me, I'm out.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Gnats Chuff said:


> How is charging them for treatment (or making them have health insurance) for a condition brought on, in most cases, by their own pure greed punishing them? It's no different to people paying tax on ****.
> 
> I think you're suffering from a pretty severe case of retardation mate. *Don't bother quoting me, I'm out.*


ok



Gnats Chuff said:


> How is charging them for treatment (or making them have health insurance) for a condition brought on, in most cases, by their own pure greed punishing them? It's no different to people paying tax on ****.
> 
> I think you're suffering from a pretty severe case of retardation mate. *Don't bother quoting me, I'm out.*


ok


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Gnats Chuff said:


> How is charging them for treatment (or making them have health insurance) for a condition brought on, in most cases, by their own pure greed punishing them? It's no different to people paying tax on ****.
> 
> I think you're suffering from a pretty severe case of retardation mate. *Don't bother quoting me, I'm out.*


ok


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Gnats Chuff said:


> How is charging them for treatment (or making them have health insurance) for a condition brought on, in most cases, by their own pure greed punishing them? It's no different to people paying tax on ****.
> 
> I think you're suffering from a pretty severe case of retardation mate. *Don't bother quoting me*, I'm out.


ok


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Gnats Chuff said:


> How is charging them for treatment (or making them have health insurance) for a condition brought on, in most cases, by their own pure greed punishing them? It's no different to people paying tax on ****.
> 
> I think you're suffering from a pretty severe case of retardation mate. *Don't bother quoting me*, I'm out.


one more



Gnats Chuff said:


> How is charging them for treatment (or making them have health insurance) for a condition brought on, in most cases, by their own pure greed punishing them? It's no different to people paying tax on ****.
> 
> I think you're suffering from a pretty severe case of retardation mate. *Don't bother quoting me*, I'm out.


fcuk it, one more


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Gnats Chuff said:


> You think that the money needed to treat obesity related illness is covered solely by the taxes paid by said obese people?
> 
> Get real.
> 
> Whilst I respect the girls opinion, my post was backed up by figures and stats, hers was hypothetical assumption.


It's not a hypothetical assumption that overweight and obese people pay tax. The difficulty is obtaining an accurate figure since when I last looked there wasn't a box marked White British Porker box on anything related to taxes.

If you read and thought about what I posted, you would have realised that the income is greater than simple income tax: There's food VAT to start with, along with additional jobs and training, investment in hospitals, medical aids (and most people pay for their own, even if it's out of their benefits). Overweight people will also pay privately for medical care like gastric surgery or replacement knees or hips - it's all money reinvested. If there were figures available, I'd quote them but it's simply impossible to calculate.

What I am sure of is that you are prejudiced against fat people. I wonder if there is a reason for that. I can't imagine your life is marred on a daily basis by fat people draining the NHS of funds but perhaps I'm wrong and, if so, I'm sorry for you.


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

I have to say this thread has had some absolutely brilliant posts by @MissMartinez and @Leigh!


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

It is in people's own best interests to either not get fat in the first place or to lose fat if they already have. Discussing ways to help achieve this don't have to be about punishing anyone.

The NHS currently treats all patients equally and should continue to do so. This doesn't mean we shouldn't be talking about how to try to reverse the obesity epidemic, or recognising its detrimental effects, both financial and in terms of health.

Thinking that the current and growing obesity problem in this country is somehow acceptable does no one any favours.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Fat b4stards


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Fatties everywhere. Lazy.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

This thread actually made me take note in the supermarket today as I normally walk round oblivious, and I definitely saw a lot more overweight people than what I thought I would have tbh


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

DatGuy said:


> Any bbw pics been dropped yet?












Enjoy


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Lotte said:


> If there's one or two things that we know for certain it's this;
> 
> Making fat people feel bad makes the problem worse 99.9% of the time.
> 
> ...


ccome live in rochale for a few monthe. All the fat cvnts all seem VERY happy with there free beer **** and Iceland shopping. Being FAT is a CHOICE for 95% of people. I know 2 people the full list of people I know and they both have medical conditions. That's probably out of 500+ people


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

View attachment P1030768.JPG


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

safc49 said:


> I'd be more concerned about keeping murderers and sex offenders alive using tax payers money


that's true but different subject.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Wheyman said:


> Antidepressants do


You sure?

sure it's not the food you plough into your gob while on the antidepressants??


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Leigh said:


> It's not a hypothetical assumption that overweight and obese people pay tax. The difficulty is obtaining an accurate figure since when I last looked there wasn't a box marked White British Porker box on anything related to taxes.
> 
> If you read and thought about what I posted, you would have realised that the income is greater than simple income tax: There's food VAT to start with, along with additional jobs and training, investment in hospitals, medical aids (and most people pay for their own, even if it's out of their benefits). Overweight people will also pay privately for medical care like gastric surgery or replacement knees or hips - it's all money reinvested. If there were figures available, I'd quote them but it's simply impossible to calculate.
> 
> What I am sure of is that you are prejudiced against fat people. I wonder if there is a reason for that. I can't imagine your life is marred on a daily basis by fat people draining the NHS of funds but perhaps I'm wrong and, if so, I'm sorry for you.


a LOT of the population doesnt even earn enough to be a net earner for the country, That is before you throw in the bonkers medical bills for obesity / obesity related diseases.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

nitrogen said:


> that's true but different subject.


the subject was changed along time ago. It originally started with overweight people basically being bullied then someone turned it into a thread about wasting tax payers money


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Comments such as: "no one makes them eat" & " food in gob" & etc, seem to me that some people, have only a little understanding about behaviour.

At times I see what I think is almost a Compulsive Behaviour on here, with regards to training, & diet.

These people seem almost too obsessed with bb'ing....

Compulsive Behaviours are everywhere, & surface in different ways:

- Loving too much, so that it causes distress & at times, emotional harm.

- Overtraining - whatever Sport, so that the person's physical health is compromised.

Those are just two examples. Others can be overeating. The person cannot stop doing what they're doing. I know this.

Just denigrating & at times insulting people, simply because they are 'fat', in my mind shows a lack of understanding & compassion.

And maybe, ignorance.

Try thinking a bit more, ok?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

latblaster said:


> Comments such as: "no one makes them eat" & " food in gob" & etc, seem to me that _some_ people, have only a little understanding about behaviour.
> 
> At times I see what I think is almost a Compulsive Behaviour on here, with regards to training, & diet. These people seem almost too obsessed with bb'ing....
> 
> ...


Can I use that as an excuse for my behaviour???


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

> Can I use that as an excuse for my behaviour???


Nope Fran, you're just a sex maniac!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

latblaster said:


> Nope Fran, you're just a sex maniac!


If it was only that...

Thanks anyway


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Do you not think ul settle down when your old? You won't be that successful pulling when your 60 and least you'll in theory not be without if you've a permanent partner.
> 
> Mind you I always thought you were in your twenties from your posting style!


Been there done that

It's no for me ... Thanks

I run away from my wedding lol


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Do you not think ul settle down when your old? You won't be that successful pulling when your 60 and least you'll in theory not be without if you've a permanent partner.
> 
> Mind you I always thought you were in your* early teens *from your posting style!


fixed


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Pinky said:


> You sure?
> 
> sure it's not the food you plough into your gob while on the antidepressants??


woh woh woh there, I am not on anti D's but having studied Dietetics I could get you a lot of proof of this, direct correlation especially in SSRI's, Anit Pycotics and mood regulating medication suchs as lithium and sodium valproate. http://www.webmd.com/depression/features/antidepressants-weight-gain


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Wheyman said:


> woh woh woh there, I am not on anti D's but having studied Dietetics I could get you a lot of proof of this, direct correlation especially in SSRI's, Anit Pycotics and mood regulating medication suchs as lithium and sodium valproate. http://www.webmd.com/depression/features/antidepressants-weight-gain


 i never said you was pal 

can't open link, won't load at work.

So your telling me someone who ate just say soup and chicken salads would gain wait while taking these meds? But how many people who are obese are actually on these meds to use as an excuse? As i said before if your on meds that you know very well can cause weight gain then you don't just continue to eat your 2k cals a day then moan and say im fat cuz of my meds. No your fat because your shovelling to much food into your mouth, if your noticing the scales moving in the wrong direction, dont just carry on, adjust what you eat and if possible exercise a little.. Alot of it imo also boils down to people not being educated in good nutrition.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

> i never said you was pal
> 
> can't open link, won't load at work.
> 
> So your telling me someone who ate just say soup and chicken salads would gain wait while taking these meds? But how many people who are obese are actually on these meds to use as an excuse? *As i said before if your on meds that you know very well can cause weight gain then you don't just continue to eat your 2k cals a day then moan and say im fat cuz of my meds. No your fat because your shovelling to much food into your mouth, if your noticing the scales moving in the wrong direction, dont just carry on, *adjust what you eat and if possible exercise a little.. Alot of it imo also boils down to people not being educated in good nutrition.


Perhaps Pinky, just maybe, you could try reading my previous post & possibly absorb some of what I wrote?

While you do, consider the word 'dogmatic'.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

latblaster said:


> Perhaps Pinky, just maybe, you could try reading my previous post & possibly absorb some of what I wrote?
> 
> While you do, consider the word 'dogmatic'.


drop your condescending tone!!

Its all BS and excuses obese people clutch at. Its people like you to why obese people think its ok to be fat, when it's clearly not. People making excuse after excuse to why they are obese. Out of a thousand people you'll find less than 1% have an underlying issue that causes a weight problem!

I have no compassion for self inflicted harm be it drink, drugs or your love of food. You and only you have the power to stop, but only if you want to.

As i said before you will only change if you want to, no amount of hate or awful comments will make you.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

> drop your condescending tone!!
> 
> Its all BS and excuses obese people clutch at. Its people like you to why obese people think its ok to be fat, when it's clearly not. People making excuse after excuse to why they are obese. Out of a thousand people you'll find less than 1% have an underlying issue that causes a weight problem!


It was Dramatic Irony, & not condescension.

I posted facts, but your dogma of 'food in gob...their fault' really seems to have bypassed you somewhat. Any ideas as to quite why that might be?

Edited because of double posting again.


----------

